# neighbors kid stole my plant



## stoneybologne (Nov 13, 2007)

just pulled it up and over the fence. i have no proof but i know 99.9% that for sure it was him, because it was stolen the day before he left town. what to do?


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 14, 2007)

First of all, how did he know it was there?

Don't tell anyone about your grow!!!


----------



## SwisherSweets (Nov 14, 2007)

damn.. i would get rid of it Now. never know who knows now.. all it takes is someone who's greedy to turn you in for a 1,000 dollar reward from d.a.r.e.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Really there is nothing you can do. *


			
				stoneybologne said:
			
		

> just pulled it up and over the fence. i have no proof but i know 99.9% that for sure it was him, because it was stolen the day before he left town. what to do?


----------



## SFC (Nov 14, 2007)

Exactly, The only thing you can do is chalk it up to experience.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 14, 2007)

uh oh... someone knows u got sheet at your house now. u gotta get rid of EVERYTHING now. off-site storage for now until u figure it's safe again. the thief is gunna blab about where he got it, so others r gunna come looking for their score now too. my advice is to get rid of all the evidence for a while until u think it's blown over. u never know who's gunna find out now....:shocked:


----------



## Cam (Nov 14, 2007)

I Think that it is time for you to go "HUNTING"...how does it go?  Oh Yeah..... "HE WAS COMING RIGHT FOR US "..LOL.

BUT  I AM VERY SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS, AND NO UNFORTUNATELY, THERE IS NOTHING YOU CAN DO.....I WOULD NOT WORRY ABOUT BEING "FOUND OUT" THOUGH.

Peace, Love and Tie Dye,
                 Cam


----------



## stoneybologne (Nov 15, 2007)

thanks guys
here in california, w/ the prescription it is a "quasi" legal grow 3-4 plants in my backyard. i still dont tell anyone but he had mentioned to me that it smells nice back there. 
it sux tho man cuz i was being cool to him, even giving advice to stay out of trouble. not worth making a stink over i guess since i'll be living next to his old man for some time.

the nicest one in the group stood about 5 1/2 feet purple, probabley the best i've ever grown. angry, heartbroken

probabley my last grow. 

thank you all for the great advice over the several seasons. this site has truly helped me grow, in more ways than one

and not in one (particular) way

boi-yoy-yoing


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 15, 2007)

stoneybologne said:
			
		

> thanks guys
> here in california, w/ the prescription it is a "quasi" legal grow 3-4 plants in my backyard. i still dont tell anyone but he had mentioned to me that it smells nice back there.
> it sux tho man cuz i was being cool to him, even giving advice to stay out of trouble. not worth making a stink over i guess since i'll be living next to his old man for some time.
> 
> ...


 
oh man... 5 1/2'... that hurts... get this... when I was growing up, my new step father bought this place that I lived in. it had this 6' fence that boardered the backyard and was surrounded by 3 other backyards. well he grew this bush out in the back corner one year that got to be a good 2' higher than the fence when it flowered. it was a beauty, let me tell ya. the picture got pulled out lots in following years cuz it was a christmas tree.:lama: 

anyways... I met the neighbor that fall when I started school. it was this kid, don't remember his name, but his dad was a member of the neighborhood cops!!!. the copshop was up the road from my house. I was too young to remember, but I'm sure my "dad" cropped early that year... the idiot diserved it. I never liked him. let's just say he ruled with an iron fist... and belt buckle.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 18, 2007)

stoneybologne said:
			
		

> just pulled it up and over the fence. i have no proof but i know 99.9% that for sure it was him, because it was stolen the day before he left town. what to do?



hey man i feel for you bro, take it from another victim of quick fingered bastards, there isnt anything you can do about it. you could give him a bloody good scare next time you see him, but assault?? thats just jeaperdising your grow situation. i know you feel like tying him up and giving him a little pain (I DID) but i find the thrill of growing outweighs the revenge thrill 365 days of the year 

keep it green man, and good luck with any future grows (u know its not your last )

85C


----------



## sensistar90 (Dec 11, 2007)

I'd definantly call the cops on the kid!!


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 11, 2007)

i dont no about calling the cops lol id stay away from them.


----------



## medicore (Dec 11, 2007)

that really *****


----------



## sportcardiva (Dec 12, 2007)

man that ***** to bad you didn't see him do it.


----------



## akirahz (Dec 12, 2007)

I would be thrilled to know the kid wanted it so bad he had the balls to steal it, must be some DANK STUFF!! I mean what goes through your mind when you steal something? The thought of getting caught by the one your stealing from usually, then hence you get adrenalin, a rush, it can be addicting. Now what the kid should of done since he was a neighbor (and you must of spoken with him some what?) would be to request some humbly. Knock on the door, explain too em how you couldn't help but notice some awesome MJ plants out back and would love to have a closer look for "admirable" purposes.. make some small talk whilst you walk to the grow area.. okay im veering way off course.. this is reality.. but still thats how i would of done it if i was a neighbor kid and actually knew you too a degree.


----------



## Fadeux (Dec 12, 2007)

You could always be one of those guys whos featured on jay lenos "headlines" because you called the cops about someone who stole your pot. Not the best option for you, but fun for the rest of us.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah, calling the cops isn't your best option.


----------



## S']['()|\|3D (Dec 20, 2007)

What??!?! WEll, u know theres onlly one thing to do... call ur local police department and tell them exactly what happened.  only kidding.

Please dont.


----------



## kasgrow (Dec 20, 2007)

That really *****. Don't let it take your passion away. Just grow indoors and live the good life year round. I am a med grower too and grow indoors and outdoors to make sure I always have top shelf meds available.


----------



## pyroguy (Dec 22, 2007)

im still young enough to say you should have beat the crap outa this kid but again thats only cause im young and thats how i say man i feel for you and you can just give up


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Dec 22, 2007)

bummer...
I had a couple plants growing in a buddys garden, a cop buddy took em and smoked em, told me they were delicious...not much I could do but smile and walk away...

PS...this cop was a toker for sure, he waited until they were ripe, about 1 day before I was to take em down...alas...my buddy said he knew they were there for more than a month...

Sometimes life throws you a curve, when you're expecting a fastball....


----------



## stoneybologne (Jan 11, 2008)

pyroguy said:
			
		

> im still young enough to say you should have beat the crap outa this kid but again thats only cause im young and thats how i say man i feel for you and you can just give up


 
that was obviously the first 100 things going through my head, but, since his old man lives next door to me, and the fact that i'm a family man. it's not worth the risk of becoming more troubles than just a plant that i grew for free. still though it was a beauty. i'd guess worth the tune of somewhere around $1000, if it were to be sold, but knowing me, i wouldnt sell any of it, just smoke it over time, which in turn would be worth much more.

i'll take the beating and chalk this up in the lose and learn section

the universe WILL eventually even things out


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 11, 2008)

stoneybologne said:
			
		

> i'll take the beating and chalk this up in the lose and learn section


 
s'all u can do, my friend... s'all u can do, unfortunately.....

however... I bet u the little punk is turned onto weed now himself... keep an eye out... and YOU rip the little f____R off yourself, if you can... 

"ya sure, I can bootleg for ya... just give me a big order for you and all yer friends, cuz I ain't risking it for a measly 6-pack...." LOL


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 12, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy,
 almost made me choke to death from laughing so hard. I am sad for your loss friend, getting ripped off is personal, and an afront to your own charactor.
 Been there and done that on both ends. Yeah, I was young and ripped a nieghbor who ended up finding out that I had done the dirty deed. Instead of smacking the pudding outta me, he invited me over,  and told me how he had busted me, then while he rolled one for the both of us, he explained how if I had waited the plant would have been a gazillion times better than what it was. This so shamed me it wasn't funny at all, and I wasn't as slick as I thought I was. He is still my best friend to this day, and I grew up understanding what it means to be cool. 
  Perhaps there would be a way that you could do something somewhat similar with this young guy too. Maybe hire him as a look out for ya. Coarse on the other hand it might be like giving the fox the keys to the hen house. LOL
 Just something that is up to you to choose on. 
Your attitude tells me you will be OK, but I bet money that kid won't look you in the eye. Sad stuff, but those that get ripped and are cool get it back another day ten fold ya know ?
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 12, 2008)

Fadeux said:
			
		

> You could always be one of those guys whos featured on jay lenos "headlines" because you called the cops about someone who stole your pot. Not the best option for you, but fun for the rest of us.


 

it's easy if you try...
JL...my hero


----------



## fame (Jan 12, 2008)

lol what a ***** that cop lol





			
				Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> bummer...
> I had a couple plants growing in a buddys garden, a cop buddy took em and smoked em, told me they were delicious...not much I could do but smile and walk away...
> 
> PS...this cop was a toker for sure, he waited until they were ripe, about 1 day before I was to take em down...alas...my buddy said he knew they were there for more than a month...
> ...


----------



## fame (Jan 12, 2008)

yea and if they wernet ready he could have just transplanted them put them in his yard extra two weeks 





			
				Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> bummer...
> I had a couple plants growing in a buddys garden, a cop buddy took em and smoked em, told me they were delicious...not much I could do but smile and walk away...
> 
> PS...this cop was a toker for sure, he waited until they were ripe, about 1 day before I was to take em down...alas...my buddy said he knew they were there for more than a month...
> ...


----------



## godtea (Jan 12, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> bummer...
> I had a couple plants growing in a buddys garden, a cop buddy took em and smoked em, told me they were delicious...not much I could do but smile and walk away...
> 
> PS...this cop was a toker for sure, he waited until they were ripe, about 1 day before I was to take em down...alas...my buddy said he knew they were there for more than a month...
> ...


 Hey growing on a friends property without thier knowlage is not the act of a friend.
If they own they could loose thier home ,at least where I'm from.
Cops can be very draconian ,screwing people they see as "bad guys" is what they do for fun.
 If you grow outside ,crops lost due to varments like your neighbor's kid or the cops or bambi and thumper, has to be factored in.
I grew out doors for 15 years .It took me 9 years to find a secure spot and beat the local vermin.on the sixth year Officer O'Malley stumbled over my location .Got 25 @ 6'+  Ghanis a month before harvest. Needless to say my plans for that winter were altered dramatically.
 That was the last time I grew outside .
As far as the kid is concerned ,You'll see him again . He knows what he did . I,d just smile at him everytime I see him .Maybe let him see me cleanning my pistol om the back porch . Comment to him how you know someone who'll break anyones arms for a couple of hundred or a nice big bud.And keep on smiling  Karma is a *****


----------

